# Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???



## dilooha (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich bin neu hier und habe auch gleich eine Frage:

An der Wasseroberfläche meines Teiches (Naturteich, ca, 30 m², permanenter Wasserzulauf) hat sich seit ca. 2 Jahren ein geschlossener bräunlicher Film gebildet - ich nehme an, daß es sich um eine Kahmhaut handelt - bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Der Teich existiert nun seit über 25 Jahren und ich hatte nie derartige Probleme.

Wenn es regnet, ist der braune Film verschwunden und in kurzer Zeit nach Beendigung der Niederschläge wieder vorhanden. Auch Abspritzen der Wasseroberfläche mit eine Gartenschlauch bringt den gleichen Effekt: das Wasser wir vorübergehend vollkommen klar und kurze Zeit nach Ende der "Beregnung" ist der alte Zustand wieder vorhanden.

Außer 3 Goldfischen und ein paar Wasserpflanzen befindet sich keine Fauna/Flora in dem Gewässer. 

Da der Teich mit hohem Baumbestand umgeben ist, hat sich im Laufe der Jahre auf dem Teichboden durch Blattwerk etc. ziemlicher Morast gebildet. Ob dies möglicherweise die Ursache darstellt, weiß ich nicht.

Aufgefallen ist mir, daß der braune Film nach Starkregen aufgetreten ist und danach nicht mehr verschwunden ist - außer im Winterhalbjahr. Bei ersten Starkregen im Frühjahr ist der Schmierfilm wieder präsent.

Wer kennt sich mit dem Problem aus und wie kann ich es lösen?

Danke im Voraus für Tipps und Ratschläge.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## axel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Hallo Dieter !

Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden ! :Willkommen2 
Ich hab leider keine Ahnung ! 
Aber Kammhaut sieht meiner Meinung grün aus und ist wie ein Teppich

Lg 
axel


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Servus Dieter

Herzlich Willkommen  

Hier und Hier kannst nachlesen was eine Kahmhaut ist und deren Beseitigung  .

Kannst uns ein paar Bilder von diesem Zustand zeigen  
Wie es geht kannst in meiner Signatur finden.


----------



## dilooha (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Hallo Axel, 
hallo Helmut,

herzlichen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme im Forum.

Ich versuche hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Zustand meines Teiches einzufügen. Ich hoffe, es gelingt 



Helmut - Deine Teichanlage ist ja phantastisch. Machst Du das hauptberuflich? Großes Kompliment!

Gruß
Dieter

Foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Foto


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Servus Dieter



> Deine Teichanlage ist ja phantastisch


Danke, ist aber schon wieder Geschichte  



> Machst Du das hauptberuflich?


Nein, habe meine Erfahrung

durch den ersten Teich gesammelt und
durch dieses Forum, so eine geballte Ladung an Wissen habe ich noch in keinem Forum gefunden 

Um es auch einmal auszusprechen:
Soviele nette und kollegiale Leutchen wie hier findet man im I-Net nicht.
Hier macht es richtig Spaß Meinungen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen  
Das gehört auch einmal ausdrücklichst gesagt (geschrieben).



> Großes Kompliment!



Danke  , jetzt machst mich aber verlegen


----------



## dilooha (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Also ich denke, daß Hauptproblem meines Teiches ist die ziemlich dicke Schlamm-/Morastschicht am Boden, die sich im Laufe der Jahre durch Blätter, Nadeln des teichumgebenden Baumbestandes gebildet hat.

Aber wie soll ich dieses Problem lösen? Teich leerpumpen und Bagger bemühen? Geht dummerweise nicht, da ich beim Bau des Teiches leider vergaß, eine entsprechende Zufahrt zu schaffen - und jetzt müßte ich doch eine ziemliche Lücke in meinen geliebten Baumbestand sägen.

Bleibt also nur noch ein Skimmer und ggf. ein Schlammabsauger, mit dem ich sicher einen Teil des Bodenmorastes weg bekäme.

Welchen Skimmer soll ich nehmen? Habe bei ebay mal reingeschaut und folgenden Skimmer gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Oberflaechenabsa...ryZ42584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert!

Ich dachte, wenn ich vielleicht 2 dieser Skimmer einsetze, könnte es funktionieren.

Und dazu ggf. noch einen Schlammabsauger. Allerdings sind gute Geräte ziemlich teuer, wie ich festgestellt habe.

Was meinen die Fachleute?

Gruß
Dieter

PS: Helmut, Dein Avatar mit der Katze gefällt mir  Bin selbst ein totaler Katzen-Fan und habe auch einen Stubentiger, der Deinem sehr ähnlich sieht


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Hallo Dieter,

Schlammabsauger kann man bei manchen Teichläden ausleihn

Gruß
Andy


----------



## akitadaikota (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Hallo Dieter,

nimm lieber einen Skimmer der fest auf den Teichboden gestellt wird. Die Obrflächenabsaugung bei diesen schwimmenden Ausführungen ist nicht wirklich gut weil sie sich zu viel bewegen.
Aber mal die nächste Frage, was machst Du mit dem was der Skimmer absaugt, ohne Filter bringt der Skimmer nicht wirklich etwas.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Dieter, 
der Skimmer ist meines Erachtens nicht gescheit für deinen Teich. 
Bei dem Baumbestand und den Blättern die bei Dir in den Teich __ fliegen bist Du bei so einem Skimmer nicht glücklich, weil der Auffangkorb schnell voll ist. 
Lieber einen gescheiten (in Hauptwindrichtung) als zwei kleine die Spielzeug sind.

Wenn das gescheit werden soll, dann brauchst Du einen Skimmer mit größerem Auffangkorb, oder noch besser einen Skimmer, wo Du per Schwerkraft absaugst, das Wasser über ein größeres Sieb neben dem Teich in einen Pumpenschacht läuft und von da zurückgepumpt wird. 

Ich würde die Skimmerfrage noch mal im entsprechenden Unterforum stellen, da lesen die Technikfreaks mehr mit.

Auch glaube ich, das Du bei dem Baumbestand und 25 Jahren Standzeit des Teiches mit einem Schlammsauger nicht mehr hinkommst. Keine chance mit nem Minibagger an den teich zu rollern ? Ansonsten Schaufel und Spaten 
 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kahmhaut beseitigen - aber wie???*

Hallo Dieter,

eine andere Möglichkeit "abzusaugen" wäre folgendes.
Dazu brauchst Du einen guten Bekannten bei der
Feuerwehr, damit Du die größte Schmutzwasserpumpe 
ausleihen kannst, ein billiges Plantschbecken und 
ein paar Fischerstiefel oder einen Trockenanzug.

In 1/3 des Boden vom Planschbecken machst Du lauter
kleine Löcher und lässt es 1/3 über den Teichrand stehn,
ab in die Stiefel und mit dem Pumpenschlauch am Grund
entlang. Am besten gehts zu zweit, weil der Schlauch
ein ganz schönes Eigenleben entwickelt  . 
Das andere Schlauchende ins Becken.
Dreck bleibt im Becken, Wasser läuft zurück.
Den Dreck kannst du gut mit ner Plastikschneeschaufel
in den Schubkaren aus dem Becken schaufeln ohne den 
Boden zu beschädigen.

Wir haben so einen total verwarlosten ca. 80.000 Liter Teich
kurz vorm umkippen gerettet für den seit Verkauf des Post-
geländes an die Stadt sich niemand zuständig gefühlt hat.
An die 200 Goldfische wurde so ein weiterleben ermöglicht.

Beim Pumpenschlauch von der Feuerwehr haut übrigens
jeder Fisch ab und wird nicht eingesaugt. Wenn man das 
über mehrere Tage durchzieht lassen sich auch __ Schnecken 
und andere kleine Lebewesen retten.

Dauerlösung ist das natürlich keine, aber das Gröbste ist
mal beseitigt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Rolfhelm (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich bin bei meinen Recherchen zu meinem Teichproblem darauf gestoßen und habe mich sofort hier registriert, um zu schreiben, dass ich genau das gleiche Problem habe, wie es Dieter beschreibt. Da ich meinen Teich erst vor Kurzem zusammen mit einer Immobilie gekauft habe, fehlt mir noch jede Menge Erfahrung, die ich nicht unbedingt nur aus Fehlern lernen möchte.
Wenn ich mir jedoch Dieters Bilder anschaue, bin ich offensichtlich mit meinem Teich noch sehr gut dran. Soooo schlimm ist es bei mir zum Glück noch nicht. Aber auch ich musste vergangenes Jahr quasi zur Begrüßung des Teiches, wegen Gartenüberschwämmung ihn zweimal neu auffüllen. Und seit dem plagt mich auch so ein merkwürdiger Film auf der Wasseroberfläche. Manchmal ist er auch weg und manchmal ist der ganze Teich damit überdeckt.
Ich vermute mal, dass es nicht mit dem Wasserwechsel zusammenhängt, sondern dass die Ursache im Pollenflug liegt und es ist für diese Tage Saharastaub in der Atmosphäre gemeldet. Frage ist nun: kann man, und wenn ja wie, diesem Film schon in den Anfängen (ohne chemische Keule) Herr werden, dass es gar nicht soweit kommt, wie bei Dieter?

Bis hierhin erstmal vielen Dank für das Forum und die Aufnahme, muss mich noch ein wenig umschauen hier, wo ich evtl. ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich einstellen kann usw. würde mich aber freuen, wenn mir meine obige Frage schon mal jemand beantworten könnte und man hier ggf. an dem Thema noch ein bisschen dran bleiben könnte.

Bis dahin

schönen Gruß Rolf


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

und herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns!

Wenn Du nur eine dünne Schicht Pollen oder ähnliches auf dem Teich hast, dann häng den Gartenschlauch rein (nicht wirbeln lassen!) und lass den Teich vorsichtig und langsam einfach überlaufen. Die Schicht auf dem Wasser sollte dann weg sein.


----------



## Rolfhelm (3. Apr. 2014)

Das ist ja schon mal eine gute Idee! Dann warte ich mal noch den nächsten größeren Regen ab, dann brauche ich nicht so viel Wasser zuzugeben. Oder ist es besser das vorher zu machen, solange der Film noch geschlossen ist?

Danke für den netten Empfang, Christine,

schönen Gruß, Rolf.


----------



## Rolfhelm (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gleich nach Feierabend mit der Idee des "Überlaufenlassens" im Kopf, nochmal meinen Teich angesehen und war dann leider etwas ernüchtert, denn an der Stelle die für einen Überlauf des Teiches vorgesehen ist, versickert das Wasser gleich in die Erde, weil die Teichfolie unter einem Steinrand in der Erde endet. D.h. der Wasserstand kann nicht über diese Steine und über das Erdreich gelangen, sodass dieser Film abfließen könnte. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine weitere Idee. ich habe übrigens mal versucht diesen Film zu fotografieren, was gar nicht so einfach war und hoffe deshalb, dass man sich trotzdem ein Bild davon machen kann. Es ist also "noch" nicht so krass. Vielleicht ist das ja auch normal, gerade jetzt bei Pollenflug und Saharastaub (wobei erst für Morgen der stärkste Staub-Tag angekündigt ist), so dass man vielleicht besser noch gar nichts macht? Ich weiß es nicht, da mir leider die Erfahrung fehlt.

Schönen Gruß, Rolf.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2014)

Mittels Pumpe und einen Skimmer absaugen.


----------



## Rolfhelm (4. Apr. 2014)

Danke Totto! Du hast nicht zufällig ein Foto oder Link zu so einem Skimmer. Zugegeben, habe ich nämlich keine Ahnung, wie so ein Ding aussieht. Kann man so ein Teil an einer normalen Gartenpumpe anschließen, oder ist das eine etwas kostspielerischere Anschaffung bzw. kann man sich so etwas dann auch mieten? Dann besteht natürlich auch die Frage: Schadet diese Haut auf dem Wasser wirklich dem Biotop des Teiches oder ist es mehr nur ein optischer Makel?


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2014)

Rolf, schau mal in diesen Link :
https://www.google.de/search?q=teic...+skimmer&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&tbm=shop
Der Skimmer kommt in Deinen Teich, mit Pumpe, und dann am Besten mit Schlauch in Deinen Filter einleiten, 
das saubere Wasser wieder rein in den Teich


----------



## Rolfhelm (4. Apr. 2014)

Danke, hab grade schon gegooglet. Jetzt weiß ich was gemeint ist. Mir scheint das wäre die Lösung. Bleibt dann nur noch die Frage: Schadet die Haut oder ist es nur ein Makel? Und, muss so ein Skimmer dann permanent im Einsatz sein, oder reicht es, wenn ich mir so ein Ding im Baumarkt leihe (wenn möglich) und einmal anwende? Oder kommt dieser Film immer wieder?


----------



## Rolfhelm (4. Apr. 2014)

Junge, Junge, ihr seid aber schnell hier! *grins* Danke jolantha! In Deiner Suchliste ist auch die Pumpe zu sehen, die man dafür braucht.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2014)

Rolfhelm , 
einen Skimmer kann man sich wohl gar nicht leihen, 
meiner läuft 24 Stunden durch, und hält meine Oberfläche sauber ! 
Ist bei mir aber auch notwendig, weil ich viel Schmutzeintrag durch meine Wald habe.


----------



## Rolfhelm (4. Apr. 2014)

Ahja, danke, dann habe ich das Prinzip verstanden. Das würde auch das Problem der ewigen Tannennadeln der umliegenden Bäume lösen. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie sehr konkret dieser Film schadet, bzw. wie dringend ist die Anschaffung eines solchen Skimmers?


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2014)

Servus Rolfhelm

Herzlich Willkommen

Naja, Schaden ist relativ. Falls eine geschlossene Kahmhaut den ganzen Teich bedeckt und dadurch den Gasaustausch behindert, schadet sie.
Ist dies noch nicht passiert, ist es erstmal nur ein Mangel fürs Auge.
Die Substanzen die sich allerdings auf dem öligen Film ablagern können natürlich durch Regen in den Teich gelangen und sich im Teichwasser auflösen.
Deshalb würde ich zeitnah den Film beseitigen.

Mir stellt sich die Frage warum du den Teich nicht überlaufen lassen kannst ?
Ist doch egal ob und wo das Wasser ausserhalb versickert ? Falls der Teich sehr gut in der Waage liegt, fliest das Wasser eh über eine gewisse Uferlänge über und es kommt zu keinen Folienhinterspülungen.
Mit einem Feuerwehr C-Schlauch würde ich allerdings den Wasserzulauf nicht leiten. Da würde sicher ein 1" Gartenschlauch reichen.

Ein Skimmer ist aber für die Zukunft sicher eine gute Anschaffung den man im Frühjahr, zur Blütezeit und im Herbst, zum Laubfall sehr gut nutzen kann.


----------



## Rolfhelm (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

auch Dir danke für die nette Begrüßung! In der Tat habe ich etwas Bedenken mit dem Überlaufenlassen. Ich werde am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches einstellen, vielleicht teilst Du dann meine Bedenken. Ist mir einfach zu viel Wasser, was dabei drauf geht, wenn es tatsächlich nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Da versuche ich es lieber mit der Dauerlösung, die mir auch noch andere Forteile bringt. Die muss aber dann leider noch etwas warten. Da der Film aber noch keine geschlossene Schicht ist und den Teich noch nicht zu hundert Prozent bedeckt, ist es wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht ganz so eilig.

Schönen Gruß und schönes Wochenende, Rolf


----------



## Rolfhelm (4. Apr. 2014)

Was haltet Ihr von folgendem Skimmer mit integrierter Pumpe. Die werden bei ebay für relativ wenig Geld angeboten. Ich habe eine Oberfläche von etwa 20m². Leider fehlt mir für eine größere Anlage im Moment das Geld. Könnte mir eine solche Pumpe für die erste Zeit helfen, oder sollte ich besser davon die Finger weg lassen?
http://www.aqua-forte.de/aquaforte-produkten/skimmer/schwimmender-skimmer-mit-pumpe.aspx


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2014)

Na, denke nicht das es das ist was du brauchst.....erscheint mir nur ein Teil zum einsammeln von Blättern zu sein. Also das Wasser wird einfach nach unten gedrückt. Würde deine Oberflächenhaut wohl aufreißen....Wird aber dann wohl neben dem Skimmer wieder nach oben kommen.... .
Wenn du einen Filter hast währe es das einfachste einen Skimmer da an zu schließen. Sonst habe ich in der Bucht auch einen mit Pumpe und Schlauchanschluss gesehen.....Da konnte man vielleicht billig was machen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2014)

Möglicherweise hat sich dein Problem heute Abend oder Morgen für das Erste erledigt.....soll ja Regnen.


----------



## Rolfhelm (5. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, war jetzt noch nicht am Teich, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das bisschen Regen was wir hier nur hatten schon für Abhilfe gesorgt hat. Um einen Skimmer am Filter anzuschließen brauche ich ja auf jeden Fall noch eine zusätzliche Pumpe und auch die Installation dürfte relativ aufwendig sein, wenn ich nicht möchte, dass man Pumpe und Schlauch sieht. Was dieser Pumpenskimmer oben betrifft, wäre er wahrscheinlich wirklich schon für den Oberflächenschmutz sehr praktisch. Nach dem ich nämlich bis vor ein paar Tagen mit größeren Mengen Tannennadeln zu kämpfen hatte, sind jetzt Blütenblätter von den Bäumen auf der Wasseroberfläche. Da sich in diesem Schwimm-Skimmer auch ein Filterschwamm befindet, gehe ich davon aus, dass er auch Pollen usw. aus diesem Film auffangen wird. Naja, wenn's nicht funktioniert, sind 40-55€ kein so großer Verlusst. Nur wenn das Ding gar nichts taugt und noch nicht mal das Laub von der Oberfläche nimmt, dann würde ich doch lieber Abstand von dem Teil halten. Deshalb wäre ich für Eure Erfahrungen sehr dankbar.

Schönen Gruß, Rolf.


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2014)

Servus Rolf

Das Problem bei diesen Skimmern ist das wenn sie immer voller werden, an Leistung verlieren.

Heißt ... die Reinigungsintervalle sind sehr kurz.

Kann schon passieren das du stündlich oder kürzer den Schwamm reinigen mußt weil er keine Sogwirkung mehr erzielt.

Kommt natürlich auf den "Schmutz"-Eintrag an.

Aber immer noch besser als garnix ... oder du läßt Natur Natur sein und lebst mit einem Teich der fürs Auge nicht "Sauber" aussieht und läßt die Natur ihren Gang gehen.

Schau ... es gibt Teiche die nicht "gepflegt" werden und trotzdem ohne Technik "funktionieren" ...

Es hat sich bei diesen Teichen ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Schmutzeintrag (Dünger) und nährstoffumwandelnde Pflanzen eingestellt.


----------



## Rolfhelm (5. Apr. 2014)

Genau das ist eigentlich mein Wunsch.Wie ich schon schrieb, habe ich den Teich zusammen mit meinem Haus vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Deshalb weiß ich nicht wie alt der Teich ist, weiß aber, dass er super gepflegt war und mit einem Minimalbesatz von vier, inzwischen 3 Goldfischen, die keiner Fütterung bedürfen im idealen Gleichgewicht stand. Ab und zu Filter spülen, gelegentlich ein paar Blätter heraus gekeschert und das war's im Großen und Ganzen. Bis halt letztes Jahr unser Garten und somit auch der Teich durch Starkregen vom benacbarten Feld aus geflutet wurde (werde dazu in Kürze Bilder und Video in meinem Profil einstellen). Ich musste damals den gesamten Teich bis auf eine kleine Restmenge wegen der Fische abpumpen, habe so gut wie es nur ging den ganzen Lehm vom Boden und zwischen dem __ Schilf der Seitenwänden und sonstigen Bewuchs, mit viel Mühe entfernt. Der Teich war zwar längst nicht mehr der Alte, aber nach einigen Monaten hatte er sich weitestgehend wieder regeneriert, außer eben diesem Film, der mich eben an die Kahmhaut erinnert, womit ich auch mal in einem Zierfischaquarium so meine Probleme hatte. da half auch nur, den Wassereinlass so zu positionieren, dass die Wasseroberfläche immer in Bewegung war und deshalb könnte es schon so sein, dass auch schon so ein kleiner Skimmer im Teich seine Wirkung zeigt. Was Blätter, Blüten und Tannennadeln betrifft, werde ich den Skimmer immer nur bei Bedarf, wenn es ganz schlimm ist, stundenweise einsetzen und dann halt mehrmals am Tag das Filter spülen. Ansonsten möchte ich den Teich in der Tat am liebsten völlig sich selbst überlassen, so wie es vor der Flutung die Regel war. Ich hoffe, es gelingt mir (mit Eurer Hilfe).


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2014)

Dann schau doch man nach dem Schwimmskimmer mit  Luftheber mit einer Leggins.....Günstiger geht nicht.

Mal schauen ob ich das Teil finde. Luftheber kannst du ggf. selber bauen. Wenn du noch eine Aquarium Luftpumpe hast ist das vielleicht was für dich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schwimmend-mit-skimmer.40749/#post-449741


----------



## Rolfhelm (7. Apr. 2014)

Vielen Dank Totto, mach Dir bitte keine Mühe, das scheint für mich derzeit etwas zu aufwendig. Habe leider noch so viele andere Baustellen. Ich werde vielleicht mal schauen, ob ich obiges Teil wirklich günstig ersteigert kriege und wenn nicht machts auch nix. In kürze ist sowieso der größte Teil der Wasseroberfläche mit Seerosen usw. bedeckt. Aber mit Stichwort Skimmer habe ich jetzt dank dieses Forums wieder etwas dazu gelernt und alles weitere wird sich geben. Danke nochmals Allen vielmals.

Schönen Gruß Rolf


----------

